# CLEANING TUBING



## ERASMO (Dec 23, 2009)

Has anyone come up with a good trick for sanitizing your tubing.

I have been just sinking it in my bucket of star san but I am never sure if the entire tubing length gets treated.

Thanks


----------



## grapeman (Dec 23, 2009)

I attach it to the autosiphon and pump k-meta solution through it. I then let it drip a bit and make sure the autosiphon is empty.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 23, 2009)

+1


----------



## xanxer82 (Dec 23, 2009)

appleman said:


> I attach it to the autosiphon and pump k-meta solution through it. I then let it drip a bit and make sure the autosiphon is empty.



I do this too


----------



## tdeyette (Dec 23, 2009)

I have a spray bottle of K-meta solution. When sanatizing the tube I spray some solution into the tube then by holding the tubein a big "U" shape I run the solution back and forth in the tube. Thus wetting all the internal surfaces.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 23, 2009)

I do all of the above


----------



## Waldo (Dec 24, 2009)

Same here


----------



## admiral (Dec 24, 2009)

Ditto.


----------



## hannabarn (Dec 24, 2009)

Yep


----------



## wine_wizard (Dec 24, 2009)

and another one is to coil your tubing counterclockwise in your pail and then with only a little fluid at the bottom needed, tilt the bucket and rotate it clockwise, watch the fluid "climb" up the inside of the tubing...
( old technique pump, see "archimedes screw" )
this is a designer model (the "corkscrew" tubing rotates)
http://www.cs.drexel.edu/~crorres/Archimedes/Screw/applications/Pye_screw_big.jpg


----------



## Danny (Oct 23, 2010)

Pretty much the same.....I make up kmeta and keep it in one of my one gallon jugs.Ifmaking a one gallon fruit wine, I just siphon the kmeta solution from the jug to the one gallon jug I'm using for the wine.


If sanitizing a3-6 gallon carboy, I first funnel the kmeta to the carboy to sanitize it, then use the largerauto siphon to siphon the kmeta back to the jug.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 24, 2010)

WOW this is an old thread you replied to. It is worth bringing up though as I have changed my practice. After washing the tubing I still spray some k-meta in them but now I immediately store all of my tubing in a five gallon bucket with an half gallon jug of k-meta. The vapors are continuously keeping them sanitized a lot better then hanging out on my peg board. All of my tubing is also labeled as to which filter or filler it belong to.


----------

